# Tick times almost here to!



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Pedro would you be kind enough to post those srticles on the new tick born illness and others.Wear some good repellent to be safe.Permethrin is great.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Here are the articles post on the other site.
Some articles on ticks

http://www.upi.com/Health_News/2015/02/20/New-so-called-Bourbon-virus-linked-to-Kansas-mans-death-after-tick-bite/9211424460126/

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/24/science/mysterious-virus-that-killed-a-farmer-in-kansas-is-identified.html?_r=0

http://news.msn.com/us/bad-bite-a-tick-can-make-you-allergic-to-red-meat

http://www.consumersearch.com/insect-repellent/buzz-away-extreme

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/02/140220102727.htm

www.cdc.gov/ticks/geographic_distribution.html

identify.us.com/idmybug/ticks/tick-FAQS/index.html

www.cdc.gov/ticks/diseases/

www.aldf.com/usmap.shtml

www.nbcnews.com/id/41973641/ns/health-infectious_diseases/

usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/health/2009...1-lyme-disease_N.htm

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tick


----------



## cotty (Jan 27, 2013)

i think its gonna be a bad year for ticks, have not really had a horrible year for about five years, we are due, be safe ant and everyone else, them little devils are no joke and no fun, happy tick free shrooming to all, well hopefully atleast.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks pedro.Youre a great source of info.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Your welcome Ant! You have become an asset for the board.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Where can I get some Permethrin? What else can repel ticks? I have never had one but I don't want to start. Thanks for the info


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

I use Martins Horse and Stable spray.I get it at a feed store.$8.00 a quart.Enough for all year.I believe the Sawyers makes a sportsman spray.And I think you can buy concentrate at Tractor Supply.Makes like 50 gallons.
You spray youre hunting clothes with it and let it dry.Itll last a good month even with a couple washings.


----------

